# Pine needles for substrate?



## beardie321 (Nov 2, 2012)

Could I use pine needles for substrate for roaches?


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

I wouldn't, since a lot of coniferous trees have rather harmful resins. Roaches might be okay with it, but if you're planning on feeding them to anything, I'd definitely try something else.

Oak leaves are a good choice for most leaf litter species.

Best,
Paul


----------

